# Tax numbers & residency permits, any advice??



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all,

My wife and I just relocated to Lisbon from the UK. I have a Belgian passport and she has a South African passport. We are both self employed at the moment. 

I understand the two most important things to get is a tax number and residency permit. 
Can anybody clarify the route to go for an EU member and a non EU spouse to get these, what paper wirk is nessisary and in which order it is done. 

We are currently booking for a medium term rental - at the moment we stay at an Airbnb so we don't have a proof of residence here as such.

I've been reading the SEF website and others and it all seems abit of a catch 22 situation, one needs the tax number to do anything but to get that you need proof or residency or the permit and to get those you need a tax number.

I am totaly overwhelmed at the moment and any advice would be greatly appreciated !

Thank you all


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Obtaining a fiscal number is straightforward. You can both apply in person at any Financas. You can apply as an estrangeiro with your passport and prof of previous 'foreign' address. As an EU national you are entitled to reside in Portugal with no formalities. You do not need a residence certificate but have a requirement to register as resident within 3 months of moving here. Once registered you can return to Financas and reregister as a resident.
As for your wife, she will need an appointment at SEF to get residency. I suggest you do that after you have done yours as it is easier for her to apply as the Spouse of a resident EU citizen.


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I feel a lot better about that. I will try tomorrow to get it done 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry just one more question, you said I need to register with in 3 months, is that with SEF or with another department? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

You register at your local Camera or at the Balcao Unico. You will need an attestado from your local Junta but the Balcao Unico will talk you through it all.


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

Just got the fiscal number today, was very easy, thanks for the help.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi, I am a volunteer in India and thinking to buy a tiny place in the Algarve. Any advice in fiscal number etc.? Thanks...


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

sky annie said:


> Hi, I am a volunteer in India and thinking to buy a tiny place in the Algarve. Any advice in fiscal number etc.? Thanks...


I just went to the local financia office where I am in Lisbon, I tool my passport, BE ID card and my proof of residence (in the UK) and they put me on the system and gave the number. It took about an hour.. It was very easy

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

mooktookie said:


> I just went to the local financia office where I am in Lisbon, I tool my passport, BE ID card and my proof of residence (in the UK) and they put me on the system and gave the number. It took about an hour.. It was very easy
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Please excuse my ignorance but what is a BE ID card? I live in India but have a uk bank account at my mother's address. I wonder if that would be enough. ..


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

sky annie said:


> Thanks! Please excuse my ignorance but what is a BE ID card? I live in India but have a uk bank account at my mother's address. I wonder if that would be enough. ..


It's my Belgian ID Card, but the passport was more important. UK address is fine so long as our name is on it

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

mooktookie said:


> I just went to the local financia office where I am in Lisbon, I tool my passport, BE ID card and my proof of residence (in the UK) and they put me on the system and gave the number. It took about an hour.. It was very easy
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Are you enjoying life in Lisbon?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I’m thinking of moving to Portugal by next year, my girlfriend (who is from India) and I will be getting married by start of next year and am thinking of moving to Portugal.
So any advice will be good 

Thank you


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

sky annie said:


> Are you enjoying life in Lisbon?


Hi,

Yes I'm enjoying Lisbon a lot, it's an awesome city. I really like it. 

I spent 8 years living in India and Nepal also 

One thing it seem a short term place is harder or more expensive than one thinks. We have been asked for min 2 year rental agreement or you can airbnb but it get pretty expensive.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

mooktookie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I'm enjoying Lisbon a lot, it's an awesome city. I really like it.
> 
> ...


Where is Lisbon you guys looking for rental? and how much do they charge per month for short term rental?

Thank you


----------



## mooktookie (Apr 10, 2016)

kingrulzuk said:


> Where is Lisbon you guys looking for rental? and how much do they charge per month for short term rental?
> 
> Thank you


Depending on the location from Lisbon it's self, it's between €400 ~€800 for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

mooktookie said:


> Depending on the location from Lisbon it's self, it's between €400 ~€800 for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I was looking into Queluz-Cacem-Sintra and flats looks very cheap to buy out there, I wonder why?


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

mooktookie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I'm enjoying Lisbon a lot, it's an awesome city. I really like it.
> 
> ...


Good. I am looking to buy but my budget is limited at 60,000 pounds...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

sky annie said:


> Good. I am looking to buy but my budget is limited at 60,000 pounds...


Check this sites if you looking to buy: 
Portugal - Procurar um Imóvel Habitacional, Procura de Imóvel | RE/MAX Portugal

Property for sale in Central and Northern Portugal: Houses, Quintas, Farms, Ruins, Renovation Projects, Organic Smallholdings, Permaculture Property, Equestrian Property & more

http://casa.sapo.pt/en_GB/For-sale/

Rent or Buy:

https://olx.pt/imoveis/apartamento-casa-a-venda/

I check this sites everyday as I m thinking of moving to Portugal next year, let me know how u get on.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

kingrulzuk said:


> I was looking into Queluz-Cacem-Sintra and flats looks very cheap to buy out there, I wonder why?


Those areas tend to be cheap because they are lots of high rise flats in that area and also the average Portuguese wage is low.

I believe that the minimum monthly wage is around 540Euros and many survive on figures of less than 1200Euros per month.


----------

